# Worth trying to fix these milling cutters?



## sploo (18 Jun 2021)

I've gained a pair of milling cutters that appear to have been the victim of some bizarre attempt to grind parts of the shafts to hex shapes:







The cutter on the left is 24mm diameter, and the short stub at the top looks to be 1/2". It's less than 1/2" long so probably unsuitable for mounting in a collet. The ground section looked to originally be 3/4", but there's enough material remaining even in the bodged section to obtain a 16mm (5/8") diameter if re-ground to round.

The cutter on the right looks to be 1 1/8". The unground (unbodged?) area of the shaft looks to be 1/2"... maybe a bit thin for such a large cutter? Anyway, the ground section is a mess, and would only support maybe a 10mm dia shaft if re-ground to round.

Both cutters have centre dimples on both ends, so assuming those recesses are "true" to the grinding of the cutter flutes I was thinking that I could put the smaller cutter on centres on the lathe, turn it with a dog, and try to grind the thicker section to 5/8".

For the larger cutter, I guess I could try to build up the shaft with the welder, then grind to 1/2".

Worth a try, or is this destined for failure?


----------



## novocaine (18 Jun 2021)

not worth even attempting it. they are sadly destined for the fuckit buckit.


----------



## TFrench (18 Jun 2021)

Bin fodder


----------



## paulrbarnard (18 Jun 2021)

sploo said:


> I've gained a pair of milling cutters that appear to have been the victim of some bizarre attempt to grind parts of the shafts to hex shapes:
> 
> View attachment 112455
> 
> ...


If you enjoy a challenge and don't value your time highly it looks a fun project.


----------



## sploo (18 Jun 2021)

Round floor-based filing cabinet it is then. Shame, but at least it saves me some work!

Thanks all.


----------



## Dangermouse 2nd (18 Jun 2021)

NO !


----------



## TFrench (18 Jun 2021)

It does kind of beg the question - what the hell were they trying to achieve in the first place?


----------



## paulrbarnard (19 Jun 2021)

TFrench said:


> It does kind of beg the question - what the hell were they trying to achieve in the first place?


Stop them slipping in a Jacobs Chuck.


----------



## TFrench (19 Jun 2021)

Bet that was interesting...


----------



## sploo (19 Jun 2021)

Considering the quality of the grinding on them, they may not have slipped in a Jacobs chuck but the runout would have been measured in cm


----------

